# mitsubishi tv model wd-62527



## DRPEPPERS777 (Sep 27, 2008)

hello
does anyone have a number to call for tech support for mitsubishi tv's. i have reset my tv several times....the only thing i get is a blue screen with the letters cable1-2 on the screen......i lost power for 2 sec last night and now my tv picture won't come back.....sound does come back...i have my tv plugged into a monster power surge......i am going crazy...lol.....i am following the manual to the letter.....


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Google is your friend: LINK

Does it not respond to any input? Can you go to a menu screen?

One thing to try is unplug the TV for 30 minutes. Don't just turn off the surge protector, pull the plug on the TV. Then reconnect and power up the TV.


----------



## tnittany10 (Jun 7, 2009)

Dr, Did you ever get any resolution on this? Last night apparently we had a power surge/loss and now the TV won't work right. It will come on, but will only show cable channel 2 (not helpful since I have direct TV on rca plugs) and the input buttons don't work. Then after about 2 minutes it turns off. I have also used the reset button numerous times. If you have any insight, I would really appreciate it.


----------

